# Dreaming of



## TraductoraPobleSec

I would like to say "Dreaming of Amsterdam" in Dutch. Could anyone help!? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kayla321

I think we need a little more context to make a good translation...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hi, Kayla! Actually, I just wanted to say that... It's a sort of title! Wouldn't it work in Dutch? The context (not written) is that there is a chance that I go to the Netherlands and I am very excited about it  Thank you!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag TraductoraPobleSec
_
- Ik droom van Amsterdam. 
- Ik ben van Amsterdam aan het dromen.
- Ik denk de hele tijd aan Amsterdam._ (I am always thinking of Amsterdam)
_- Ik krijg Amsterdam niet meer uit mijn hoofd._ (I can't get Amsterdam of my mind. Very dramatic) 
_- Ik zie er echt naar uit om naar Amsterdam te gaan._ (I am really looking forward to going to Amsterdam)
_- Oh Amsterdam, wat ben je mooi._ (Oh Amsterdam, you're so beautiful. Makes you sound like Manke Nelis though)

Groetjes Herman


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dank je wel, NewtonCircus! I think I want to learn Dutch!!! You've been great help, by the way.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Of all the options NewtonCircus provides, the first one is the only one that approximates the original as a catchy title or slogan. Depending on what the title is meant for, you might consider not translating it at all. This would be a good choice in the case of a promotion slogan, for example.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dank, Allegro  Not knowing one bit of Dutch, unfortunately, I went for the second choice  
I'd love to learn some Dutch, so you may see me around!


----------

